# FINALLY! Audio Junkies has been transferred



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

It has been about a year in the making.
The www.audiojunkies.com has been fully transferred over to a vb platform.

The site used to run on a hack job, html platform that was riddled with security risks and littlerally zero control over any aspect of the site.

All reviews, threads and blog posts have been transferred to the new platform.

Our Master Tech, Harry did an amazing job with the coing of the site. The home page, though hard to tell is VB Advanced. My goal when designing the site was to have it look like anything OTHER than VB. 
The forum obviously has the VB look and feel but that I wanted to leave the same so ppeople would feel comfortable using it.
I also chose to stick with the vb 3.8.x version of VB rather than the new 4.0 version which IMO blows.

We have a lot of mods to add, and some functional detail to fix still, but 95% of the work has been done.

Let me know what you think!

www.audiojunkies.com

ANT


----------

